# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  What butterfly is this?

## hwchoy

this butt try to suck sweat from my ex-gf's finger, can ID?


* click for full resolution *

----------


## Simon

choy, you shot the Hypolycaena erylus teatus aka Common Tit

----------


## ranmasatome

Also... you can see them on mud puddles or muddy ground doing the same thing as they are on your ex-gfs finger.. its called mud puddling...i studied for a while with the Professor that wrote about such behaviour... :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

thanx Simon and Ranma, some how never get mail notification any more.

----------


## benny

Choy,

I think you have to call up the mail notification in your profile or when you start up the thread. Have a look and let me know if you still have problems.

Cheers,

----------

